# Outboard ideas for a 13 ft ambushskiff



## Nathan Breal (Nov 15, 2019)

Here is the boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Boat Specifications*

LOA : 13′
Beam: 36″
Configurations: Tiller
Draft: 3″
Capacity: 1 person
Weight Capacity: 375lbs
Recommended Power: Trolling motor / outboard up to 6hp
*Boat Features*

100% composite with foam floatation
Good size step down cockpit w/ plentiful storage compartment
Easy clean nonskid throughout 316
Marine grade fittings and fasteners
Heavy duty rub rail – See more at: http://www.AmbushSkiffs.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ambush-13bt-microskiff-pelican-flat-boat-3490.60578/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The guy you bought it from had a Suzuki 6hp on it.


----------



## Nathan Breal (Nov 15, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The guy you bought it from had a Suzuki 6hp on it.


Yamaha 6hp four stroke I believe


----------



## Nathan Breal (Nov 15, 2019)

Nathan Breal said:


> Yamaha 6hp four stroke I believe


----------



## Nathan Breal (Nov 15, 2019)

This one has a 9 on it so I figured I’d look into it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My buddy has a freshwater Yamaha 6hp if you are interested. PM me


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Go to Craig's list. There are lots of Evinrude, Mercury 7, 9.9, 15s that were used in freshwater all over the state. 

I remember one motor that had been bought for the grandkids to use when they visited 20 years ago. The kids used in 2x a year and now its been sitting in the garage for the past 15 years in mint condition unused. One of the grandkids was selling it as part of an inheritance. They wanted $900 or something like that for a 1996 Evinrude. That one is long gone … but a bunch more are out there. Beware the guy from Wisconsin who is in Orlando that sells Walleye fishing motors. I'll write a story on that.. I bought a Yamaha 25 from him (great motor though.) My 14 ft. micro does 27 mph even with 2 big guys in it.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Looking at those pictures it just seems (to me) like if the hull was about 2 feet wider it would be the perfect little micro-skiff. Would be A LOT more stable and could even put a small shallow tunnel in it if desired. That was my one huge complaint with the solo skiff I once owned. Darn thing was massively tippy. At this boats length to width ratio (4.33:1) it would pole nicely but be very tippy if standing up in it. IF the boat was 60" at the beam, that would yield a ratio of 2.6:1. 

So then the boat would float much better, and be a LOT less tippy but would it still pole along OK? I suspect it would... Any thoughts on this? I just don't really buy into the thought that a boat has to be as narrow as possible to enable a good poling skiff.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

commtrd said:


> Looking at those pictures it just seems (to me) like if the hull was about 2 feet wider it would be the perfect little micro-skiff. Would be A LOT more stable and could even put a small shallow tunnel in it if desired. That was my one huge complaint with the solo skiff I once owned. Darn thing was massively tippy. At this boats length to width ratio (4.33:1) it would pole nicely but be very tippy if standing up in it. IF the boat was 60" at the beam, that would yield a ratio of 2.6:1.
> 
> So then the boat would float much better, and be a LOT less tippy but would it still pole along OK? I suspect it would... Any thoughts on this? I just don't really buy into the thought that a boat has to be as narrow as possible to enable a good poling skiff.


Defintely agree. So I weigh 210 (really need to lose 15 lbs) and my boat maybe weighs 400. Not really sure. But when I walk around on it, it tips and tilts and that's not real good. So wider is better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monty said:


> Defintely agree. So I weigh 210 (really need to lose 15 lbs) and my boat maybe weighs 400. Not really sure. But when I walk around on it, it tips and tilts and that's not real good. So wider is better.


Big dudes and little boats...


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Big dudes and little boats...


Uhh, I have a big boat too. Weee wee weee all the way home.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monty said:


> Uhh, I have a big boat too. Weee wee weee all the way home.


I know the feeling, I’m 225


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Prolly more than a few would like to be lighter. I really need to drop at least 50 lbs myself. Truth hurts...


----------



## Nathan Breal (Nov 15, 2019)

Monty said:


> Go to Craig's list. There are lots of Evinrude, Mercury 7, 9.9, 15s that were used in freshwater all over the state.
> 
> I remember one motor that had been bought for the grandkids to use when they visited 20 years ago. The kids used in 2x a year and now its been sitting in the garage for the past 15 years in mint condition unused. One of the grandkids was selling it as part of an inheritance. They wanted $900 or something like that for a 1996 Evinrude. That one is long gone … but a bunch more are out there. Beware the guy from Wisconsin who is in Orlando that sells Walleye fishing motors. I'll write a story on that.. I bought a Yamaha 25 from him (great motor though.) My 14 ft. micro does 27 mph even with 2 big guys in it.


----------



## Nathan Breal (Nov 15, 2019)

I wonder if it’s possible to put a 15hp 2 stroke on my ambush?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Aside from the obvious fact that you’d be way over the rated horsepower, the narrow beam would result in all that extra weight on the transom causing the stern to sit way too low in the water. You’d swamp it coming off of plane, or in rough water.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

^^^^ Cannot overcome the narrow beam limitation. Fact is that ANY watercraft that is too narrow with respect to its length is inherently unstable AND limits the weight load it can support. If made narrow to promote best poling ability then other desirable performance is sacrificed. However if the boat is made to get thru extremely tight creeks in mangroves for example then that is a very purpose-built craft and the narrow beam is desirable. 

Too much motor on that boat will not be good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nathan Breal said:


> I wonder if it’s possible to put a 15hp 2 stroke on my ambush?


Anything is possible


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

My 25 Yamaha weights 125 lbs.


Nathan Breal said:


> I wonder if it’s possible to put a 15hp 2 stroke on my ambush?


The 15 HP 2 stroke weighs exactly the same as the 9.8. Its the same motor for Evinrude. It weighs something like 98 LBS. These were great reliable motors.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The boat is rated for a 6 hp and the 9.9 weighs in at 98 lbs? Pretty sure a 6 hp outboard would weigh less than that. Due to the narrow beam and overall size, seems like a 6 hp would be plenty and need to keep as much weight off the stern as possible. A 9.9 or 15 would likely be way too much motor for that boat IMHO. Not enough beam to float a heavier motor really well.


----------



## Nathan Breal (Nov 15, 2019)

I ended up putting the 9.9 Mercury 2 stroke


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Wish I had caught this thread earlier. I got a 6.5 'rude two stroke for sale.


----------



## Rob Ward (Aug 9, 2018)

I chose the 52 pound Suzuki 6 Hp for my Ambush to keep it as light as possible. I got up to 200 pounds over last winter, and water would pour over the sides when standing at the stern to start the motor. I'm back down to 175 now and don't have that issue anymore. I definitely recommend a light weight motor on the back! 6Hp 4 stroke moves me along at 15 mph WOT. As far as stability, for a boat it is tippy...its not really a boat though. But its crazy stable for a stand up paddle board, that can be launched and poled with ease in ankle deep water. With the bow mounted trolling i have no problem standing on a 16" cooler while control drifting across the flats silently. Not uncommon to run over a red f fish before he sees me.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Go with the highest HP that the boat is rated for. Mercs, Tohatsu, Honda are all basically the same. I think just about any motor in that range is going be OK, so I would get the cheapest one I could find and maybe the lightest.


----------

